# My first fuzzies!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The first 4 Vanaheim fuzzies were born monday 15/11 i a litter of 12 babies 

There's was a little surprice too, a marked baby 

Here's the litter:










The marked one, is he broken or mismarked headspot or ? There's a headspot and a small spot between the shoulders:










The 4 fuzzies, looks like 2 males and 2 females 




























The parents are brother and sister:

Serrano - beb male:










Cayenne - cp beige lh female:










Hopefully their sister will have some nice fuzzies too, she's with a fuzzy male atm


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cayenne is a very pretty mousie. I love the sleek downturn of her coat as it breaks at her spine and the sides of her neck/head. Very nice!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mummy and Daddy mouse are beautiful - and so far the babies look gorgeous too :love1


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

They are so cute!  I hope my girls can have a litter as good looking as this!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks 

I just love fuzzies, they're so ugly and cute and charming :love1


----------

